# Stamp Duty



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone know the status of stamp duty for 1st time buyers. I know labour set it at 250k , but then they got kicked out out. Does this still stand or not ?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

There's been no change to that as yet. You may not have to pay any. I didn't because the area I live in is graded as a 'deprived' area, meaning it has loads of out of work pikey ****s floating around.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

as stated above, there's no change in the stamp duty, even when labour were turfed out, the only change labour wanted to do was to increase the stamp duty on house's worth 1million+


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

so as a 1st time buyer im exempt upto 250k


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

yes you are correct. Good luck


----------

